# The BOX - Responding to an Uber Support Email



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

I can only respond to the uber support emails in that stupid little box area. I cannot accomplish this on my computer. I have to email them with my smartphone.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If you get an email from Uber there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to respond to it like any other email, from a PC, MAC, tablet, smartphone or whatever.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Shoulda woulda coulda. 

I don't get why the support dialogue even has this format: 

## - Please type your reply above this line -##

Why can't I just respond to the email by putting the cursor to where it defaults? Why do I have to click before that stupid line? Do they not even see my message if I fail to do that? Sometimes I wonder, based on their asinine responses, if they see my message even when I do follow their formatting. 

By the way, I cannot respond with that formatting when using Gmail on my PC. I can only accomplish that from my Iphone.


----------



## Bukrub (Jul 18, 2015)

Just hit reply... And reply.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> Why do I have to click before that stupid line?


I agree, I refuse to add one extra mouse click to my day.
Aint gonna do it, no way, no how!


----------



## naeemshahzad (May 8, 2021)

I reply but same email come back what i supposed to do ?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

How does that work? Uber doesn’t have a email address.


----------

